# thegoldenmackid's Edgestar Build



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay... Edgestar 28 ordered. I've read Vinotemp 101, qball's thread and a couple others... anyways.

Couple of questions to start...
1. Drain? Best way to plug? I'm not very handy.
2. Chasidor drawers. How many cigars deep can a single shelf hold?

That's all for now. Any other advice - greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

You might be new here and not realize it, but there is a search feature.  

Since, you're a Mac guy and may not understand how a computer works.

1. I used a cap to cover the outlet of the drain. Alot of people seem to tape theirs.
2. Single drawer according to the literature on the subject, is one deep on a normal cigar.

According to the chasidor site, there is quite a back up on getting trays. You thinking of a stained or going cedar front?

I ordered some zebrawood, but saw some pics of his chocobo fronts after. Man those were a work of art. (the pics were on cigar ******, I think)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Drain*: Some say plumber's putty. Some say a no odor silicone caulk. Some use small rubber "stoppers" (like what they use to close test-tubes up with...... just smaller.

*Shelves*. I use stock shelves in my Vino and can get 2 boxes deep. 
Trays...... ???

Look at the Vinotemp101 thread. Theres alot of info and pics on there.
I need to plug my drain too.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Black electrical tape to plug the drain.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm wondering if there is any advantage to any one method. Obvious tape/plug sounds the easiest... but any downsides?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I just know that electrical tape leaves that nasty residue and wanted to avoid that. In case, I ever want to sell or repurpose the winador


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

from the link that I sent you, 1" deep for singles, so you could maybe get 1 and 1/2 rows of 40 RG in there.


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

electrical tape works fine. it's quick and easy and won't leave residue or anything. use a couple layers if it helps ease your mind. i went with tape and haven't had any issues with humidity.

here is me setup with chasidor shelves. those are double trays. the layer of liga privadas is 2 sticks high and could do 3 for sure, but maybe one more. i think for singles you can do 2 high depending on ring gauge.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks... I'm contemplating but leaning towards 1 double 3-4 singles? and two shelves for boxes... I don't know we'll see. 

Cooler will be here tomorrow. 

Things Left to Order:
-1 Oust Fan
-Shelves
-More Beads


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you on that box of Brickhouse. I had one the other day and it was such a nice smoking experience from strat to finish.


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

In my humble opinion, I'd go with more doubles than singles. I was thinking of one single for special cigars but the double just fits everything so nice an neat with room to spare.


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

Also. Order the shelves from chasidor while you are at it. They are great and cheap. 3 double and 2 shelves ran me $120 shipped. Lastly, I wouldn't worry about an oust fan. You are going to find it taking too much space. The unit rooms fairly constant with it's own fan dispersing the air. I've put two hygrometers to test upper and lower humidity levels and both report 65%. Maybe one strays to 64 or 66. But never a crazy distribution.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The following ordered:
-Two Pounds of Beads
-Two Double Trays
-Two Single Trays
-Two Shelves


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bdeuce22 said:


> In my humble opinion, I'd go with more doubles than singles. I was thinking of one single for special cigars but the double just fits everything so nice an neat with room to spare.


He needn't say his opinion is "humble". He's dead on. Go doubles. WAY more practical.

Good luck with this project, Charlie!!!! :whoo:


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Picked up an Edgestar myself today of Craigslist. I was wondering if you were going to run the external thermostat that was shown in Qball's thread. What temperatures are you seeing your unit?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My unit is currently on my porch. I'm content with 64, anything below that is a concern and will require the Johnson. 

Another question. Any downside to using beads instead of a plug on the RH side of things?


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

No issue with humidity on mine using tape. I put 3-4 layers over it. Mine has been rock steady since April. Only needed to recharge once. I'll probably recharge once more soon after the trays soak up the humidity. Also, the thermostat on mine set at the highest temp setting goes to about 62F at it's lowest, which is fine by me, but you may have a different opinion. I'll take the 62F over the $80 to get a constant 65F


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah... did you plug both holes or just the one inside. 

(Start the jokes)


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Regarding the drawers, a single height will only hold one row of cigars unless they are lanceros or some similarly thin cigar, then you can do two rows. 

Double height draws can easily hold three rows, sometimes four depending on the cigars. I ordered on double and three singles, and ended up going back to get another double later. I also have two shelves (one top and one bottom) to store boxes on.

Electrical tape on the drain. Don't know what you mean by both holes...do you mean the drain entrance (in the vino) and the exit outside? I only plugged the one inside. Good enough.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help Les. 

The Edgestar is a tad bit odd as the drain points upwards? (At least I think)

I may pick up a third double, but we'll see how these work for now. Figure I'll have one loose Cuban drawer, one loose super-prem. NCs and then the two-three for all the other stuff. Can't wait to stop ordering stuff for humidors and start buying cigars again.

Anyone want to help me with the Edgestar drain. It's here - letting it air out after the baking soda.


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

just did the inside portion. 4 layers, i believe. you'll be fine. trust me.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> My unit is currently on my porch. I'm content with 64, anything below that is a concern and will require the Johnson.


Is your porch temp controlled? I believe if I remember reading my literature that came with mine that it was not recommended for ambient temp of over 75 or something like that. You may have some temp regulation issues on the long hot summer days.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

bdeuce22 said:


> just did the inside portion. 4 layers, i believe. you'll be fine. trust me.


Seems to be the consensus. That's the method I tried. It looks so ugly without Chasidor's help.



rudeJARHEAD said:


> Is your porch temp controlled? I believe if I remember reading my literature that came with mine that it was not recommended for ambient temp of over 75 or something like that. You may have some temp regulation issues on the long hot summer days.


It's off the porch now and in the kitchen. As much as I'd want to leave my cigars outside...


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you order the drawers and shelves yet. I would do so if not. He was backed up a ton and took 2+ months to get to me. Worth the wait tho


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

bdeuce22 said:


> Did you order the drawers and shelves yet. I would do so if not. He was backed up a ton and took 2+ months to get to me. Worth the wait tho


They were ordered. I got August as the estimate for delivery.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> They were ordered. I got August as the estimate for delivery.


Post pics when complete!


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Charlie, when did you order? I think I ordered around the same time as you. Haven't gotten an estimate on delivery yet though. 

I used silicone to plug the inner drain and cut a freezer bag up to make a water shed into the tray of beads. What did you end up doing regarding the drain?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm wondering if there is any advantage to any one method. Obvious tape/plug sounds the easiest... but any downsides?


Of course tape wont last forever. The best one i have seen is hot glue. Its orderless dries in minutes lasts forever.:target::martini::couch2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> My unit is currently on my porch. I'm content with 64, anything below that is a concern and will require the Johnson.
> 
> Another question. Any downside to using beads instead of a plug on the RH side of things?


The only downside to using beads is their cost. Use a couple of pounds of cat litter. Does the same thing start with them dry see what happens to the r/h. Adjust accordingly good luck!:couch2:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought a bunch of beads (not from HF) cut out a five-pack bag and used that as the ramp.

Humidity is rocking a steady 65, with an occasional 64 regardless off temp.

Now... the entire bottom of the wine cooler is covered in beads.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I bought a bunch of beads (not from HF) cut out a five-pack bag and used that as the ramp.
> 
> Humidity is rocking a steady 65, with an occasional 64 regardless off temp.
> 
> Now... the entire bottom of the wine cooler is covered in beads.


Interested to see that ramp. Do you have any boxes or anything in it yet?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Charlie, 

There is a ridiculous lack of photographs in this thread.

Get busy! We loves us some pichers!


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

So Charlie, did you just tape the drain? Are you going to need the Johnson unit? What is your plan for catching condensation?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Charlie,
> 
> There is a ridiculous lack of photographs in this thread.
> 
> Get busy! We loves us some pichers!


Exactly what I was thinking! For this thread to have made it three pages without a single pic is criminal!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I bought a bunch of beads (not from HF) cut out a five-pack bag and used that as the ramp.
> 
> Humidity is rocking a steady 65, with an occasional 64 regardless off temp.
> 
> Now... the entire bottom of the wine cooler is covered in beads.


When you say the entire bottom is covered in beads, what did you mean. Are the beads in a tray or bag or literally spread on the bottom. Hope that isn't a stupid question.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

briansh73 said:


> When you say the entire bottom is covered in beads, what did you mean. Are the beads in a tray or bag or literally spread on the bottom. Hope that isn't a stupid question.


Pictures will come tomorrow. They are in separate containers, as much fun as cleaning up beads are...

An update:
After being away for a week, I came back to find the drainage tray flooded with water. It's got 3/4 pounds of beads in there with water visible. Going to retry an earlier method as the 100 degree temps make that not really viable.

Airing beads out now.



Hawnted said:


> Interested to see that ramp. Do you have any boxes or anything in it yet?


It's empty


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Pictures will come tomorrow. They are in separate containers, as much fun as cleaning up beads are...
> 
> An update:
> After being away for a week, I came back to find the drainage tray flooded with water. It's got 3/4 pounds of beads in there with water visible. Going to retry an earlier method as the 100 degree temps make that not really viable.
> ...


I got mine in last week. Aired it out. Filled it will spanish cedar boxes and some spanish cedar I had from another project. I also put 2.5 lbs of DRY 65% beads in 2 tupperware containers. One on bottom, one on top. The ramp from the drain, goes into my bottom tray. Temps outside have been from 97-103, and where the cooler sits they have been from 77-86. I think once you fill it up you will have less condensation issues. I have condensation but not as much as your describing.

I also installed a Ranco Digital Temp controller (ETC Supply) that I keep from 68-70.

Chasidor drawers are ordered but not in yet.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay... Here you guys go. Beads are still drying out, hopefully they'll be good by tomorrow.

Here is it empty.









More shots of contents.

































For the Illusione fans, a stick that won't be released.

















There is normally beads in the back container, they are drying out currently. Beads in there need to be recharged.

















Here's the cooler for those that are wondering...









There's also another humidor filled with all the IPCPR stuff.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Charlie,

Are you having any issues with condensation? How is that ramp working out for you?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally, Charlie! 

Thanks for putting us out of our misery. Keep'em comin'.


----------

